# Construir ecualizador



## logan7508 (May 19, 2006)

Hola, quiero hacer un equalizador para conectarlo a un par de bocinas de las que se conectan a la computadora, las bovinas son creative pero la ecualizacion solo se da cuando se conecta a la pc y quiero poder ecualizarlas por ejemplo al conectar un reproductor de cd o mp3, gracias


----------



## palomo (Nov 14, 2006)

Te recomiendo esta pagina :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project28.htm

Es un ecualizador parametrico para sub woofer, o esta otra:

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project75.htm

Es un ecualizador de Q constante, pueden escoger de cualquiera de los dos, a mi opinion y ya tuve la oportunidad de armar fuel el ecualizador de Q constante y la verdad rebaso mis espectativas, los cortes los da perfectamente bien definidos, lo unico malo es el trabajo que lleva realizarlo, mi primer proyecto de este ecualizador lo realize en una placa protoboard como experimento ya que primero arme banda por banda probando cada una de ellas, en este momento me encuentro realizando el pcb esto con el fin de darle un mejor acabado para el montaje final.

haaaa una cosa la pagina esta en ingles pero en ella se explica como poner y calcular cada banda segun las necesidades de cada uno si lo quiere de 5 bandas o de plano 23 bandas suerte si se arriesgan a armarlo, como dije el trabajo de montado es bastante pero al final pueden tener una sonrisa de oreja a oreja  como fue en mi caso, cualquier duda que pudiera presentarseles pueden preguntarmela por medio de este post ya que aprendi bastante en su armado.

Atte: Palomo


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola a todos solo queria decirles que no me convence mucho el ecualizador pasivo de cinco bandas de la pagina de pablin ya que ocupas señales amplificadas para poder operarlo y ademas resta cierta potencia para funcionar. Yo les recomiendo que utilizen un KA2223 que es un circuito integrado dedicado para las aplicaciones de ecualizacion. Les pongo la hoja de datos para que puedan observar las aplicaciones y los diagramas que tiene este IC para que los realizen. Saludos!


----------



## jhon mulato (Jun 28, 2008)

un ecualizador de 7 banda probado 100% suena lo maximo

gracia


----------



## el tierno (Nov 25, 2008)

ya se pasaron por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/


----------



## Mj (Ene 23, 2009)

Aqui les dejo el diagrama del ecualizador con 7 cortes de frecuencia , es el que arme y funciona con muchisima calidad, la resistencia variable del primer operacional es la que regula la ganancia.

Les aclaro que le falto el control de volumen en la entrada del ecualizador, el cual es un potenciometro de 47k log ,   bueno los dejo y saludos


----------



## magasa (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola! Soy novata en esto, yo estoy haciendo el ecualizador de 5 bandas, que lo saqué de esta página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
Pero el problema es que no sé como probarlo. Les agradecería que me ayudaran.
Gracias!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2010)

El EQ se intercala entre la fuente de audio y el amplificador.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

magasa dijo:


> Hola! Soy novata en esto, yo estoy haciendo el ecualizador de 5 bandas, que lo saqué de esta página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
> Pero el problema es que no sé como probarlo. Les agradecería que me ayudaran.
> Gracias!


 

De esta manera.


Pero ese circuito atenua macho la señal, te digo por si notas que no tenes demasiada señal a la salida del ampli!
Saludos!


----------



## cuate8 (Dic 6, 2010)

hola igual que magasa estoy armando el ecualizador de 5 bandas pero no se como conectarlo para probarlo espero me puedan ayudar este es el link del cto http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...sivo/index.htm


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 6, 2010)

cuate8 dijo:


> hola igual que magasa estoy armando el ecualizador de 5 bandas pero no se como conectarlo para probarlo espero me puedan ayudar este es el link del cto http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...sivo/index.htm


 

Lee este mensaje https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/construir-ecualizador-1835/#post401564 sabras como conectarlo


----------



## cuate8 (Dic 7, 2010)

ok muchas gracias pipa09 pero ese preamp pudiera ser un celular o un reproductor mp3? si es asi como lo pongo?
y a la salida le tengo que conectar un ampli, puede ser uno para carro? tengo un sony xplod 222 watts me sirve? pero el ampli que tengo trae como entrada RCA´s hembra y como hago para q*UE* la salida de mi ecualizador sean RCA´s machos? perdonen mi ignorancia es que es para un proyecto de una materia y lo armare en mi protoboard solo quiero que funcione y listo, no quiero gran cosa solo que funcione y tengo hasta el viernes para entregarlo ayudenme porfavorrr!!! PD voy empezando en esto jeje


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 7, 2010)

cuate8 dijo:


> ok muchas gracias pipa09 pero ese preamp pudiera ser un celular o un reproductor mp3? si es asi como lo pongo?
> y a la salida le tengo que conectar un ampli, puede ser uno para carro? tengo un sony xplod 222 watts me sirve? pero el ampli que tengo trae como entrada RCA´s hembra y como hago para q la salida de mi ecualizador sean RCA´s machos? perdonen mi ignorancia es que es para un proyecto de una materia y lo armare en mi protoboard solo quiero que funcione y listo, no quiero gran cosa solo que funcione y tengo hasta el viernes para entregarlo ayudenme porfavorrr!!! PD voy empezando en esto jeje


 

Va a ser mas simple si usas un MP3s.

Con respecto alos conectores, podes usar un cable doble RCA, tipo los de audio y video, lo cortas al medio y soldas los cables a las placas y te queda el RCA macho para la entrada de tu amplificador.


----------



## cuate8 (Dic 11, 2010)

sale, ya quedó =)!!! ayer me lo revisaron y si funciono muy bien y a la primera que lo armé  gracias por la ayudaa hasta luego!!!

una pregunta, donde puedo hacer preguntas sobre instalaciones de audio para carro???
tengo que entrar a otro foro sobre eso? gracias es q*UE* soy nuevo aca!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 11, 2010)

Me alegro Cuate8 que funcione, por lo del las instalaciones, pregunta en este foro nomas, en la parte de gran señal.

Saludos!


----------



## samir123 (Jul 3, 2011)

cuate8 yo tmb estoy haciendo un ecualizador de 5 bandas la verdad quiero entenderlo quisiera saber cuanto es de entrada 9v? y en la salida es fijo qe pondria un parlante qe tipo de ello o como es la cosa no se sime pdrias enviar un pdf sobre este ecualizador! e lo agraddeceria


----------



## cuate8 (Jul 4, 2011)

hola samir123 pues mira el circuito en esate ecualizador no lleva fuente ya q esta conformado con puros componentes pasivos q sirven como filtros para pasar las diferentes frecuencias en cada banda...bueno asi es como yo entiendo el circuito..
Solo armalo como esta en la imagen es muy facil los componente son fáciles de conseguir en cualquier tienda de electronica, una vez armado en tu placa, proto o donde lo vallas a montar, conecta donde dice *in* (q es la entrada) una señal de audio ya sea de un reproductor mp3, ipod, estereo o lo q sea, para adaptar la entrada del ecua a tu señal de audio yo utilice cables RCA de esos q usas para audio y video y a la salida puse un amplificador y despues el parlante q dependera de la potencia q le suministres con el ampli, yo para no tener q hacer un amplificador, use uno de esos para sonido de carro y le conecte bocinas igual de carro, me jalo muy bien la verdas =)

Espero haberte ayudado un poco cualquier cosa me avisas 
SAludoss


----------



## sergio2222 (Jul 4, 2011)

este pre esta en otro foro de aca y es exelente se alimenta a 12v; gracias a mnicolau


----------



## anderson2011 (Mar 9, 2012)

jhon mulato dijo:


> un ecualizador de 7 banda probado 100% suena lo maximo
> 
> gracia



me puedes ayudar con el listado de compònentes


----------



## nestorjose91 (Mar 28, 2012)

magasa dijo:


> Hola! Soy novata en esto, yo estoy haciendo el ecualizador de 5 bandas, que lo saqué de esta página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/eqpasivo/index.htm
> Pero el problema es que no sé como probarlo. Les agradecería que me ayudaran.
> Gracias!



coloca ese circuito entre el audio y el amplificador yo lo ise y finciona


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 18, 2012)

adjunto este informacion, queda a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Sep 20, 2012)

adjunto esta informacion de la pagina construye tu videorockola, ecualizador de 5 bandas, saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola chicos. Hace un tiempo atrás, conseguí un minicomponente marca challenger el cual ya habían botado a la basura pero como yo como todo amante a la electrónica, lo recuperéy decidí desarmarlo para extraer las tarjetas de circuitos que ´poseía. Mirando los integrados que tenía, vi uno con código: M5229P y buscando su datasheet en internet, encontré que era un integrado que cumplía la tarea de ecualizador de 7 bandas. Internamente posee 7 circuitos resonantes con amplificadores operacionales más un buffer con amplificador operacional en la salida. Me gustó y empecé a analizar el diagrama para la elaboración del ecualizador. Le hice un PCB y se los adjunto a ustedes. 
Los únicos que podrían ser un poco críticos para su consecución, después del integrado M5229P (No sé si aún será comercial) son los condensadores y es porque los valores de capacitancia que poseen para conseguir la frecuencia deseada podrían ser algo tediosos  para obtenerlos en las casa de electrónica y lo digo porque por donde yo vivo es un martirio conseguir los valores deseados y más si son tantos valores diferentes y a esto se suma el poco conocimiento que tienen algunos o varios vendedores con respecto a las unidades de capacitancia con sus nomenclaturas. Por eso opté por ser precavido y tomé los condensadores que podrían ser difíciles de obtener y los fui calculando con otros condensadores diferentes con valores de capacitancia más comerciales  sumándolos en paralelos uno con otros para que el total sea igual o lo más aproximado al valor deseado. Por tal razón, van encontrar en el dibujo de ubicación de componentes, una relación de sumas de valores entre condensadores en paralelo para dar el valor de capacitancia deseado. Y por ende encontrarán en el PCB, más agujeros para incluir los condensadores en paralelo. Por ejemplo: el condensador de 120Nanos, lo obtuve al colocar dos condensadores en paralelo, uno de 100 nanos con otro d 22 nanos. Claro, todo esto lo hice porque quería seguir tal cual el patrón de frecuencias de banda que posee el diagrama que presenta la hoja de dato del integrado. Sin embargo, ustedes podrían jugar con las frecuencias de las bandas y calcularlas a su gusto. En el esquema aparece la fórmula para calcular las frecuencias del ecualizador.
El PCB ya posee su fuente de poder incorporada con puente rectificador, condensadores, reguladores integrados.  El ecualizador es mono y para convertirlo a estéreo se debe hacer otro circuito totalmente idéntico pero sin la fuente incluida, ya que la alimentación de éste último la obtendremos del primer PCB por medio de una salida de voltajes (CN1). El ecualizador está totalmente probado y trabaja de maravilla. Sin más nada que decirles pronto les adjuntaré algunas fotos del ecualizador. Gracias por su atención. Atte. Moonwalker


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 30, 2014)

el ecualizador de Q constante de Rod elliot puede ser implementado solo con tres bandas, por decirlo asi 100Hz 1kHz Y 15KHz ??? gracias


----------

